# Charging voltage? Yanmar F145 with 3TNA72 engine



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

Hello collective team of wizards. I hope you are all healthy and your tractors and implements are running well!

I bought this Yanmar F145D (Forte, 4WD) tractor last week. Used (obviously) with just under 890 hours. New battery was installed prior to delivery. I noticed the other day that the (not) charging indicator light was lit a couple of times but when I blipped the throttle, the light went off. 
This morning I went to start the tractor and battery was so low (flat / dead) that I couldn't start it. I pulled over my Honda CRV with 2.2liter diesel (YES! I said 2.2 liter diesel!! EU market engine with 6-speed manual trans) and jump started the tractor. Started immediately, ran fine. 
While running, I read the voltage at the battery terminals and it was at 12.3V. I don't think that's right, sould be more, shouldn't it?

Before I call the dealer for help (warranty issue / repair I presume) can someone please confirm what the charging voltage should be while running at idle (1300 rpm). 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Charging voltage should be 13.5 to 14 VDC. Mine goes a little over 14 sometimes. Your alternator is not charging the battery.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Ditto to harry16.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigPapaYams said:


> Hello collective team of wizards. I hope you are all healthy and your tractors and implements are running well!
> 
> I bought this Yanmar F145D (Forte, 4WD) tractor last week. Used (obviously) with just under 890 hours. New battery was installed prior to delivery. I noticed the other day that the (not) charging indicator light was lit a couple of times but when I blipped the throttle, the light went off.
> This morning I went to start the tractor and battery was so low (flat / dead) that I couldn't start it. I pulled over my Honda CRV with 2.2liter diesel (YES! I said 2.2 liter diesel!! EU market engine with 6-speed manual trans) and jump started the tractor. Started immediately, ran fine.
> ...


Items to check


battery clamps clean
battery posts clean
battery clamps secure to posts
Ground wire(s) and straps secure for best grounding
Is the VR (voltage regulator) working correctly
Test alternator
any corroded electrical connections; lamps, ignition wire terminals, etc.


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Charging voltage should be 13.5 to 14 VDC. Mine goes a little over 14 sometimes. Your alternator is not charging the battery.


As I suspected. Thank you


----------



## F145 (3 mo ago)

Hello you all! I bought old F145 and i will change hydraulic/transmission oil. I cant find what kind of oil i should use? Is TF500 correct oil?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

F145 said:


> Hello you all! I bought old F145 and i will change hydraulic/transmission oil. I cant find what kind of oil i should use? Is TF500 correct oil?


Yanmar TF500A = J20C. J20C = John Deere Hy-Gard. Same stuff. Yanmar and Deere developed it together.


----------



## F145 (3 mo ago)

Thanks! Do u also know what is the oil capacity of transmission?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

F145 said:


> Thanks! Do u also know what is the oil capacity of transmission?


Sadly no. The F & FX series has limited info. I'll check tonight if I remember.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

F145 said:


> Thanks! Do u also know what is the oil capacity of transmission?


This is the only documentation I have directly for the F145. 0CNP1M82400 
Now, Yanmar made a tractor for Cub Cadet and it's manual is the same with a J at the end. 0CNP1M82400-J


----------



## F145 (3 mo ago)

Ok, thank you though!


----------

